# le powerbook 15 pouces m interesse



## extrajim (17 Septembre 2003)

mais bon je suis habitue aux pc. j ai deja tous mes logiciels (nero, photoshop, winamp, etc...)
et surtout office. 
j ai pas vraiment besoin de graveur dvd. 
j ai besoin d antivirus evidemment et tout et tout. j pense que ca peut faire pas mal de frais tout ca. 
je veux une garantie de trois ans aussi. quel type de garantie est ce sur site? se deplacent ils? 
combien ca peut me couter tout ca.


----------



## jfr (17 Septembre 2003)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> j ai besoin d antivirus evidemment et tout et tout.



Ça, c'est déjà un truc dont tu peux faire l'économie, parce que les virus, sur mac, on peut pas dire que ça se bouscule!


----------



## extrajim (17 Septembre 2003)

y a bien des virus si tu vas sur internet que ce soit sur pc ou mac?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Septembre 2003)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> y a bien des virus si tu vas sur internet que ce soit sur pc ou mac?



il y a des virus sur le net oui, seulement les dits "virus" sont conçus pour s'attaquer aux systèmes windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En clair avec un mac tu es quasiment vacciné. Et les anti virus et autres proposés par la société Y ou X jouent sur ce sentiment de paranoïa : la peur du virus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc rien à craindre !!


----------



## extrajim (17 Septembre 2003)

a quoi ca sert alors de prendre emac ? j crois que c est sur emac qu il y a mac afee


----------



## jfr (17 Septembre 2003)

Non, c'est .mac. C'est vrai qu'ils fournissent un anti virus, mais si je me souviens bien, il est gratuit... (enfin, une fois souscrit l'abonnement à .mac!)


----------



## extrajim (17 Septembre 2003)

j me suis fait un devis . pour un powerbook 15 pouces avce graveur de cd , 512 Mo ram, radeon 9600 et 3 ans de garantie, 60 go de disque dur faut compter 3000 euros!!!!!!!!!
sans compter office qu il faut rajouter (a moins que tu ne l aies et me le passe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin 3000 euros c est 500 de trop


----------



## yoyo (17 Septembre 2003)

Les antivirus pour Mac détectent en majorité les virus fait pour PC, il te désinfecte ton Mac pour éviter que tu infecte ensuite tes amis PCistes.

Un Virus c'est avant tout un logiciel, un logiciel est fait pour une platforme, le PC en général. Donc si un virus PC arrive sur ton Mac, il ne se passera absolument rien ;-)


----------



## extrajim (17 Septembre 2003)

est ce possible comme sur pc de se procurer office sur mac gratos?


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Septembre 2003)

sur mac comme sur pc, ça s'appelle du piratage


----------



## UltraFloodeur (17 Septembre 2003)

écépabien


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Septembre 2003)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> est ce possible comme sur pc de se procurer office sur mac gratos?



cela dit, oui c'est possible mais en effet c'est du piratage.


----------



## extrajim (17 Septembre 2003)

ou est ce qu on trouve ca?


----------



## eltanin (17 Septembre 2003)

Et qui est-ce qui va se faire rappeler à l'ordre par les modérateurs ???


----------



## Pasclairix (17 Septembre 2003)

Au lieu de piratage, tu devrais regarder du côté d'Openoffice (suite bureautique gratuite).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2003)

Pasclairix a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de piratage, tu devrais regarder du côté d'Openoffice (suite bureautique gratuite).



ou de la nouvelle version de Ragtime Solo (je viens de tester, ça m'a l'air sympa)


----------



## salvatore (17 Septembre 2003)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> est ce possible comme sur pc de se procurer office sur mac gratos?



les switchers, je les aime aussi pour ça


----------



## Zitoune (17 Septembre 2003)

OpenOffice ne fonctionne pas "nativement" dans MacOS X : il faut installer l'environnement X11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et ça risque de durer encore une bonne année


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

Pour en revenir au nouveau PowerBook 15', 
Je pense prendre le modèle 1,25 avec graveur dvd mais j'hésite pour le DD.

Le DD à 5400 t apporte-t-il vraiment un plus important, en résumé, faut-il sortir les 133 euro supplémentaire?

Sera-t-il plus bruyant?

Chauffera-t-il beaucoup plus?

Pour l'autonomie, je me doute qu'elle sera moins importante.

Pour la ram, je compte en mettre 1 Go mais la commander ailleur que chez Apple.


----------



## woulf (17 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au nouveau PowerBook 15',
> Je pense prendre le modèle 1,25 avec graveur dvd mais j'hésite pour le DD.
> 
> Le DD à 5400 t apporte-t-il vraiment un plus important, en résumé, faut-il sortir les 133 euro supplémentaire?
> ...



Déjà, fais attention au délai de livraison, qui risque de fort augmenter si tu commandes ce DD en BTO... Et comme hier tu m'avais l'air - un peu - impatient... il faut peut être prendre ce paramètre en considération.


----------



## extrajim (17 Septembre 2003)

ca va te couter une fortune forquenne


----------



## extrajim (17 Septembre 2003)

pour la lecture de divx sur powerbook ca pose pas de pb pour les codec. parce que j ai plein de divx et de mp3 et j ai peur de ne pas pouvouir m en servir malheureusement


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2003)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> ca va te couter une fortune forquenne



Mon employeur m'aide un peu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




En fait j'en ai besoin pour début octobre mais bon, je crois que je vais le prendre en "standard" avec le DD 4200 t.


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2003)

dispos de suite sur  l'applestore


----------



## Jetsurfer (17 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au nouveau PowerBook 15',
> Je pense prendre le modèle 1,25 avec graveur dvd mais j'hésite pour le DD.
> 
> Le DD à 5400 t apporte-t-il vraiment un plus important, en résumé, faut-il sortir les 133 euro supplémentaire?
> ...



Là, je te suis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 disons que je pense à la même chose.
Une chose est certaine l'offre de MacLine à Bruxelles, +256 Mb de Ram gratuite ne s'applique pas à ce modèle vu qu'Apple a mis deux barettes de 256 Mb.
Du côté de CLG-Bruxelles et bien j'attends la confirmation de ce que j'ai demandé, maintenant il reste à prendre en considération le cas du disque dur et ceci même si j'ai un Ice externe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais pas de généreux employeur comme toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas grave c'est bien connu on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même


----------



## Yip (17 Septembre 2003)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> est ce possible comme sur pc de se procurer office sur mac gratos?



Tout ce que qui est possible de faire "sur" un pc l'est aussi avec un Mac. L'inverse doit être vrai aussi, mais pas toujours aussi facilement.

Les avantages sont ailleurs, et ils sont trop nombreux pour être cités ici.
Les inconvénients : des prix "de départ" plus élevés et peu de jeux.

Bref, si tu en as envie, vas-y, et bienvenue dans notre communauté un peu déjantée mais accueillante.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et copier cépabiendutout.


----------



## Soba (17 Septembre 2003)

Vous avez une idée de où est ce qu'on peut se procurer de la ddr 333 pour le powerbook 15' "pas cher" ?
Les prix de la ram sur l'applestore sont un peu chers à mon goût ... est ce que vous connaitriez des sites ?
Merci


----------



## Telonioos (17 Septembre 2003)

Nouille a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez une idée de où est ce qu'on peut se procurer de la ddr 333 pour le powerbook 15' "pas cher" ?
> Les prix de la ram sur l'applestore sont un peu chers à mon goût ... est ce que vous connaitriez des sites ?
> Merci



Si l'on change soit-même la barette mémoire de son portable (ou de son desktop) alors qu'il est encore sous garantie, est-ce que l'on perd cette garantie ???

Il me semble que oui, mais si qqun pouvais confirmer


----------



## woulf (17 Septembre 2003)

Non non, c'est même documenté dans les docs apple en général, et pour les titanium on t'expliquait même comment déposer le disque dur


----------



## krigepouh (17 Septembre 2003)

Nouille a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez une idée de où est ce qu'on peut se procurer de la ddr 333 pour le powerbook 15' "pas cher" ?
> Les prix de la ram sur l'applestore sont un peu chers à mon goût ... est ce que vous connaitriez des sites ?
> Merci


salut !
Méfies-toi quand même de la ram pas chère, car les machines Apple ne mangent pas trop de ce pain là... Moi j'ai plutôt eu du bol sur mes PowerMacs, j'ai toujours acheté de la ram chez les revendeurs PC (rue Mongtallet, Paris) sans soucis même pour l'iMac 17".
Par contre pour mon ancien Titanium 550 j'ai acheté de la ram chez un revendeur Apple (un des nombreux du groupe Motek...), ils m'ont refilé une ram bas de gamme, pas moyen de démarrer le Tita  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , scandale,ils m'ont filé alors une super barette dont tous les composants étaient recouverts par une "gomme" noire (jamais vu çà avant).
Ce week-end j'achète un AluBook 12", encore chez un revendeur du groupe Motek (je suis maso), il me file une barette de 512 DDR 266 de marque bien pourrave, pas moyen d'installer Jaguar !! Obligé d'attendre le lundi et de péter un scandale et avoir une autre barette. Donc les barettes pas chères sur les PowerBook moi j'éviterais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## IceandFire (17 Septembre 2003)

chez cdisount : http://www.cdiscount.com
moi j'en ai pris mon pour alu 12"...une 256 mo ça va, maintenant j'aimerais bien plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dl'a 512 ou 1 go....
Mais ou ça ??? je cherche, je cherche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@++


----------



## Jetsurfer (18 Septembre 2003)

deuf a dit:
			
		

> chez cdisount : http://www.cdiscount.com
> moi j'en ai pris mon pour alu 12"...une 256 mo ça va, maintenant j'aimerais bien plus !
> 
> 
> ...



CLG et MacWay il y a tout ce qu'il faut et le prix est nettement mieux que l'Apple Store.
A propos du 15" si vous décidez de prendre deux barrettes de 512 Mb, les deux 256 Mb d'origine ne vous seront pas reprises vu que comme le  vendeur m'a dit, elles font partie du prix de la machine, donc là on peut faire des heureux, il y aura toujours quelqu'un à qui donner une barette 256 Mb pour un plus petit modèle.


----------



## CharlesX (18 Septembre 2003)

il y a un post avec des liens  ici . Tu peux aller jeter un oeil


----------



## Jacen (18 Septembre 2003)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> mais bon je suis habitue aux pc. j ai deja tous mes logiciels (nero, photoshop, winamp, etc...)
> et surtout office.
> j ai pas vraiment besoin de graveur dvd.
> j ai besoin d antivirus evidemment et tout et tout. j pense que ca peut faire pas mal de frais tout ca.
> ...


J'ai un powerbook 15", si t'es étudiant je te conseille franchement de pendre un ibm T40p à 2100 euros seulement... c moins cher, t'auras des supers perfs, une meilleure autonomie. Moi j'hésite à retourner sur PC aussi... Je dis pas que le powerbook est pas bien, j'ai acheté le mien en décembre 2002 et j'en ai tjs été content, sauf que depuis, le T40p est arrivé, c'est vraiment un monstre.


----------



## extrajim (18 Septembre 2003)

j crois que je vais prendre finalement un ibm t40p . ca me reviendra bien moins cher au final surtout que j ai deja tous les logiciels.


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille franchement de pendre un ibm T40p


----------



## IceandFire (18 Septembre 2003)

Si c'est pas malheureux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























pourtant que la montagne est belle !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pardonnez leurs seigneur Steve....ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font et ce qui est bon ! LOL


----------



## Jacen (18 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


J'adore mon Ti 15", mais entre un alu 15" et un T40p à 2130 euros le choix est vite fait...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2003)

Moi aussi, un Alu 15' quitte à faire quelques sacrifices.
Je respecte ton choix, mais pour moi, mon mac c'est plus qu'un ordinateur, c'est aussi un hobby donc cela ne me gène pas trop de mettre un peu plus.


----------



## Jacen (18 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, un Alu 15' quitte à faire quelques sacrifices.
> Je respecte ton choix, mais pour moi, mon mac c'est plus qu'un ordinateur, c'est aussi un hobby donc cela ne me gène pas trop de mettre un peu plus.


Même au même prix je préfère le T40p


----------



## eltanin (18 Septembre 2003)

Comme quoi les switchers dans l'autre sens ça peut exister  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je ne sais pas comment je pourrais faire pour me réhabituer à Windows...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  non pas possible


----------



## minime (18 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> J'adore mon Ti 15", mais entre un alu 15" et un T40p à 2130 euros le choix est vite fait...



Tout le monde ne peut pas se procurer ce portable à ce prix ('reusement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Jacen (18 Septembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde ne peut pas se procurer ce portable à ce prix ('reusement !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


en effet, le prix du T40p sans la promo étudiant est de 5100 euros


----------



## minime (18 Septembre 2003)

C'est le genre de remise qui donne envie de faire de très longues études.


----------



## Jacen (18 Septembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> C'est le genre de remise qui donne envie de faire de très longues études.


perso je préfèrerai gagner assez des le début pour pouvoir m'en acheter un tous les mois


----------



## minime (18 Septembre 2003)

L'idéal c'est quand même un T40p par an, + un PowerBook.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Septembre 2003)

Un Mac c'est beaucoup plus qu'un ordinateur...
et ça le sera toujours...
Je suis croyant, et pratiquant apple depuis toujours...et pour toujours, j'espère... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les pcs ? non merci.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous les "pommiers" nous n'avons besoin de rien d'autre...
On peu travailler aussitôt sans rajouter pleins de programmes.
Oui pour jouer c'est sur il vaut mieux un pc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne pense pas que dans le monde pc il y ait autant d'aide comme entre nous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nous sommes un peu les motards de l'informatique...LOL


----------



## Jacen (18 Septembre 2003)

Heu, j'ai tjs un powerbook a la maison, avec l'ipod c vrai qu'il a changé mes habitudes paske maintenant ca nous ap oussé a mettre le wifi a la maison depuis mai... Ms bon, les temps de latence pour ouvrir un programme, le manque de freeware et de compatibilité pour les logiciels de communications (irc, icq, msn etc), les prix pratiqués par APple et son côté "Apple c'est plus fort que toi", (putain comme j'étais vert quand j'ai vu que mon pb a 3000 euros avait même pas quicktime pro!) etc, font qu'au fond, les PCs et microsoft, c pas si mal. Et certes la communauté est sympa, mais elle est kd meme plus réduite que la communauté pc. 
Decu de mon experience nan, je ne regrette pas l achat du powerbook en 2002, mais Apple n'a pas réussi à me fidéliser (fanatiser?). 
J'utilise pas les ordis pour le boulo non plus, c'est pour mon plaisir.. Or le fait est que le plaisir ça passe pour moi par la fluidité, le confort d'utilisation et le respect du client


----------



## minime (18 Septembre 2003)

deuf a dit:
			
		

> Les pcs ? non merci..



Ben celui-ci, à vrai dire... Il est hyper cher, je le trouve laid comme un poux, mal fichu, inutilement compliqué avec des boutons dans tous les coins, et difforme à cause de l'excroissance servant de batterie, mais pour le reste j'aimerais bien essayer quand même. Petit, léger, bonne autonomie, puissant. (ils ont surement testé un modèle de pré-série, en fait le HD est un 5400 trs/min)


----------



## Jacen (18 Septembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ben celui-ci, à vrai dire... Il est hyper cher, je le trouve laid comme un poux, inutilement compliqué avec des boutons dans tous les coins, et difforme à cause de l'excroissance servant de batterie, mais pour le reste j'aimerais bien essayer quand même. Petit, léger, bonne autonomie, puissant. (ils ont surement testé un modèle de pré-série, en fait le HD est un 5400 trs/min)


Par bonne autonomie il veut dire le double d un powebrook 15", par puissant il veut dire l'équivalent d'un bi G4 1.5ghz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et accessoirement, il a des meilleurs systeme dep ointage que le PB, par contre il est vrai, que j'aurai ptet du mal avec son ecran 14" et sa resolution de 1440x1050 ainsi qu'avec son look... C'est vrai que quand je sors mon powerbook, ou que je sois, ça attire le regard lol (voir les questions).


----------



## minime (18 Septembre 2003)

C'est pas vraiment le même genre de portable non plus, le Thinkpad et son ATI Mobility FireGL sont plutôt destinés aux ingénieurs, à ceux qui ont besoin de faire de la CAO loin de leur bureau. Ca justifie son prix. Les acheteurs de PowerBook l'utilisent pour réaliser des présentations, faire tourner Photoshop, ou de l'audio, du montage vidéo. Apple n'est pas présent sur le créneau du T40p, ça viendra peut-être avec le support des cartes graphiques professionnelles et l'arrivée du G5 dans un PowerBook.


----------



## Lupin sansei (18 Septembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> cela dit, oui c'est possible mais en effet c'est du piratage.



quand on voit la lenteur insupportable et l'instabilité d'office X, je regrette sincerement de ne pas l'avoir piraté!


----------



## Lupin sansei (18 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'en ai besoin pour début octobre mais bon, je crois que je vais le prendre en "standard" avec le DD 4200 t.



erreur. j'ai changé mon DD 4200 pour un 5400 et ça booste considérablement la machine.
les dd 4200 sont les vrai boulets des portables.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Septembre 2003)

Laisse tomber Arsène  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le monsieur te dis qu'il va prendre un Pécé....


----------



## minime (20 Septembre 2003)

Allez les enfants, démontons entièrement notre nouveau PowerBook 15". Attention, il y a *deux* pages de bricole, mais on voit à peine le lien en bas de la première.


----------



## decoris (21 Septembre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Allez les enfants, démontons entièrement notre nouveau PowerBook 15". Attention, il y a *deux* pages de bricole, mais on voit à peine le lien en bas de la première.



ils sont complètements fous ces jap!!!! je parie que le gars il a même pas allumé son PB avant de faire le démontage!!!!!


----------



## Jacen (21 Septembre 2003)

ba moi j'hésite tjs entre un alu 15" avec une radeon 9600 qui sert à rien et un ibm T40p avec une radeon 9000 qui sert...


----------



## azerty (21 Septembre 2003)

oui oui, on commence à le savoir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







       pourtant, d'après les benchs que donne MiniMe dans un autre post :

 250 1600 Centrino IBM T40
236 1600 Centrino Dell D800 
196 1300 Centrino Sony VAIO Z1A 
196 1000 G4 17" Powerbook OSX 10.2.6

  le centrino de cet IBM ne doit pas faire mieux que le 1.25 ou le 1.33 du PwBook, non ?

     quant à la Radeon des alus, elle permet d'afficher des résolutions jusqu'à 2048x1538 sur un écran externe, c'est pas "rien"...


----------



## Jacen (21 Septembre 2003)

Ba, 2048 sur ecran externe aussi pour le T40p... Mais je m'en fous mon écran tft c est un 18" il dépasse pas les 1280 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, un centrino sous XP c'est quand même plus réactif qu'un G4 sous OS X... Et puis surtout on peut se servir de leur puissance avec des milliers de jeux en 3D tout bo tout jolis tout neufs


----------



## azerty (21 Septembre 2003)

ouimainon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne conteste pas le fait que la Radeon 9000 spéciale trucmuche soit plus performante que la 9600 de l'alu, c'était juste pour dire que cette 9600 n'est pas complètement nulle comme tu semblait le dire...


----------



## Jacen (21 Septembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ouimainon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai jamasi dit qu'elle était nulle, elle est mieux que la 9000 du T40, le truc c'est que sur mac on s'en sert jamais :/


----------



## azerty (21 Septembre 2003)

bon alors...tu l'as acheté, ce T40 ?


----------



## Jacen (21 Septembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> bon alors...tu l'as acheté, ce T40 ?


me faut mes certificats de scolarité d'abord, je devrais les avoir lundi ou mardi..


----------



## decoris (21 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, un centrino sous XP c'est quand même plus réactif qu'un G4 sous OS X... Et puis surtout on peut se servir de leur puissance avec des milliers de jeux en 3D tout bo tout jolis tout neufs



ça je suis vraiment pas sur...

mon ko-koteur a acheté un HP centrino 1,3GHz, avec XP-pro, et franchement j'ai pas du tout été bluffé de la réactivité... rien d'extraordinaire du tout...

avec 1Ghz et 512 MB de ram, OS X est absolument parfait niveau réactivité...

pour les jeux, ok... mias c'est quand m^ême très bête d'acheter cet ordi pour jouer, mieux vaut une console ou un vrai PC pour gammer, avec un écran CRT, une carte de la moooooooooort, etc... et ça te reviendra moitié prix de ton t40b machin...


----------



## Jacen (21 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> pour les jeux, ok... mias c'est quand m^ême très bête d'acheter cet ordi pour jouer, mieux vaut une console ou un vrai PC pour gammer, avec un écran CRT, une carte de la moooooooooort, etc... et ça te reviendra moitié prix de ton t40b machin...


Il me faut un portable... Autant pouvoir jouer avec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si en plus il est plus léger et aplus d'autonomie qu'un pb 15"...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (21 Septembre 2003)

Encore toi avec ton ibm ?
Tu sors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai moi aussi longtemps hésité avec cette offre interessante mais je préfère mon futur g5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'utilise l'emac là, et il est reactif avec bcp plus de ram que d'origine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Concernant l'ibm, il a quelques defauts par rapport au Ti15 alu je trouve:

Ecran 14 haute réso &gt; faut avoir de très bon yeux sinon ça fait mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look rétro : ça plaît ou pas mais bon...

Pas de firewire!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  tu t'en sert comment de ton ipod là? obligé d'ht câble usb2 sauf si tu as un ipod v2, faut bidouiller pour le faire fonctionner sur pc. Mais bon tu auras tjs ton ti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas beaucoup de connectiques.

Mais bon apparement tu le veux pour pouvoir jouer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je changerais plutôt de carte graph de ton pc de bureau car si c pour relier le pc à ton écran plat, je vois plus l'intérêt d'avoir un pc portable pour jouer....
Et si c pour jouer en nomade, sur du 14" ça va être dur...

Allez prend le 15 alu, je suis la voie de la raison


----------



## Jacen (21 Septembre 2003)

pour l'ipod, une carte firewire pcmcia haut de gamme ça coute 100 euros, 22145 euros, ça reste moins cher qu'un powerbook 15". 
J'ai pas 2900 euros à foutre ds un portable ds l immediat, de toute façon.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (21 Septembre 2003)

ué mais en jetter 2000 c raisonnable?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C toi qui vois...


----------



## Jacen (21 Septembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> ué mais en jetter 2000 c raisonnable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ste troll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu me déçois steeve


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (22 Septembre 2003)

C pas un troll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C la voix de la raison qui parle


----------



## PowerMan (22 Septembre 2003)

Jouer!!! Avec une ATI 9000 sur un écran de cette résolution... C'est chaud. Moi pous l'instant j'ai Win XP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et c'est loin d'être réactif que les nouveaux ALU.


----------



## decoris (22 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> pour l'ipod, une carte firewire pcmcia haut de gamme ça coute 100 euros, 22145 euros, ça reste moins cher qu'un powerbook 15".
> J'ai pas 2900 euros à foutre ds un portable ds l immediat, de toute façon.



le powerbook 15" 1,25 (avec superdrive donc) coute 2400 euros pour les étudiants inscrits à l'ADC (85euros).
le powerbook 15 combo 1, lui, est à 2000 euros... donc moins cher que ton super IBM, et beaucoup plus beau, bien mieux équipé, avec un OS bien meilleur, etc...


----------



## IceandFire (22 Septembre 2003)

on va pas le supplier de prendre un powerbook quand même !!!


----------



## Jacen (22 Septembre 2003)

En théorie j'ai plus droit à l'ADC... la réduction n'est valable qu'une fois ... Et puis mon powerbook ti 1ghz me suffit comme mac je ne vois pas quel intérêt j'aurai à avoir un nouveau powerbook à peine plus rapide que le nouveau... Par contre un PC compléterait bien le powerbook actuel vu que j'aurai enfin des jeux quand je dois être loin de chez moi...  

P.S: bande de q%&amp;!!rg vous me faites douter


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (22 Septembre 2003)

On va pas le suplier lol.
Il poste juste pour ce réconforter de son choix en espèrant ne pas faire de bêtises....


----------



## Jacen (22 Septembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> On va pas le suplier lol.
> Il poste juste pour ce réconforter de son choix en espèrant ne pas faire de bêtises....


Mon choix n'es pas fait encore, tant que j'ai pas commandé... J'ai juste du mal à voir l'intérêt, pour moi, d'un alu par rapport à un ti qui n'a qu'un an (mis à part le superdrive et le dd plus gros)...


----------



## PowerMan (22 Septembre 2003)

Dans ce cas, je te conseille le DELL 15.4" avec la carte FX 5650, mais fait gaffe, il est aussi chère que l'ALU 15".


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (22 Septembre 2003)

C clair que la différence ne va pas être énorme...
Les plus sont un clavier rétroéclairé, le look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, quoique je préfère le ti mais bon..., un dd plus grand et le superdrive  voire le bluetoth si tu en as l'utilisation....

Je parle comparé au ti 15.

Moi je te conseillerais d'attendre l'année prochaine pour un ti G5 enfin si il sort... 

Sinon ben bon ibm


----------



## melaure (22 Septembre 2003)

Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> Les plus sont un clavier rétroéclairé, le look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien d'accord. Bon comment on met la carte mère de l'alubook dans mon TI ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2003)

Il est pas magnifique ce 15' ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Le seul truc c'est que ma compagne qui a découvert iDVD risque de ne pas me le laisser souvent.


----------



## Jetsurfer (22 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas magnifique ce 15' ???



Quatre photos de plus par ici


----------



## Ali Baba (23 Septembre 2003)

Entre un Ti (ancien 15") 1GHz/512Mo/60Go/SD/Airport à 2000 euros et un Alu 15" 1,25GHz/512Mo/80Go/SD/AirportExtreme à 2500 euros vous me conseilleriez quoi ?

La première solution m'intéresse pour l'excellent rapport qualité-prix mais je me pose deux questions : est-ce vrai que le Ti est fragile ? ses performances sont-elles beaucoup en-deçà de celles du nouvel Alu 15" ? 

(NB pour les curieux : la première formule c'est si j'arrive à avoir un Ti au Refurb, et la deuxième c'est l'offre ADC si je suis encore étudiant en 2003-2004, ce qui n'est pas encore sûr).


----------



## azerty (23 Septembre 2003)

l'alu est sans doute un peu plus puissant, mais c'est surtout pour l'équipement (80 Go, ATI 9600,usb 2, etc...) que l'alu vaut la différence de prix...

      ... et évidemment sa coque alu...


----------



## Ali Baba (23 Septembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> l'alu est sans doute un peu plus puissant, mais c'est surtout pour l'équipement (80 Go, ATI 9600,usb 2, etc...) que l'alu vaut la différence de prix...


Pour l'USB2 et le FireWire 800, je n'en ai pas l'utilité à présent, et si le cas se présentait je pourrais toujours ajouter une carte PCMCIA. Airport non Extreme me suffit. Pour le disque dur, 60 Go peuvent me suffir. Par contre au niveau de la carte graphique, je ne m'y connais pas trop et je ne joue jamais. S'agit-il d'un élément déterminant ?



			
				azerty a dit:
			
		

> ... et évidemment sa coque alu...


Oui, à prix et équipement équivalents je préfère l'esthétique de l'aluminium à celle du Titanium (coque, clavier, charnière), mais le Ti n'est toutefois pas moche ; c'est plutôt au niveau de sa solidité que je me pose des questions.


----------



## chango1 (23 Septembre 2003)

Unreal tournament 2003-Neverwinternights-Warrior Kings-Warcraft 3 the Frozen Throne-Medal of Honor Spearhead-Dungeon Siege-Alien v.Predator2-No one lives for ever2-Sim City4-Splinter Cell-Age of Mythology-Bloodrayne-Another War-Jedi Knight2-Everquest-Ghost master-Freedom Force-James Bond Night Fire-rainbow 6 raven Shield-Rayman 3-Republic: The Revolution-Star trek elite Force 2-World War 2 online-X men-Wolverine's Revenge-Tony Hawk 's Pro skater 4-Tiger Woods 2003-SpyHunter-Solace-Europa Universalis 2-Payback-NASCAR racing 2003-Kelly slater's Pro surfer-Law and order-Legion-Ennemy engaged-active lancer-Creature Isle Expansion,etc.

Voilà, mon cher contre-switcher, une liste incomplète de quelques jeux sortis ces derniers mois sur notre plateforme ou en pré-commande actuellement sur l'Apple Store. Alors, avant de prétendre  qu'il  n'y a pas de jeux sur Mac, renseigne-toi...


----------



## PowerMan (23 Septembre 2003)

Pas beaucoup plus puissant, mais se 15" est surpuissant, et je pèse mes mots.


----------



## Jacen (23 Septembre 2003)

chango1 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, mon cher contre-switcher, une liste incomplète de quelques jeux sortis ces derniers mois sur notre plateforme ou en pré-commande actuellement sur l'Apple Store. Alors, avant de prétendre  qu'il  n'y a pas de jeux sur Mac, renseigne-toi...


Tu me prends pour un con ou quoi? Tu crois que j'ai pas cherché déséspérement sur internet des jeux macs qui me plaisent? Tout ça, c'est nul comparé à ce qu'il y'a sur PC. Ptêt que pour quelqu'un qui joue pas trop "tous les jeux se valent", mais pour moi c'est pas le cas (même si je suis pas un hardcore gamer). La plupart des jeux sur macs sont "bons", mais aucun n'est "excellent".


----------



## chango1 (23 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Tu me prends pour un con ou quoi? Tu crois que j'ai pas cherché déséspérement sur internet des jeux macs qui me plaisent? Tout ça, c'est nul comparé à ce qu'il y'a sur PC. Ptêt que pour quelqu'un qui joue pas trop "tous les jeux se valent", mais pour moi c'est pas le cas (même si je suis pas un hardcore gamer). La plupart des jeux sur macs sont "bons", mais aucun n'est "excellent".



Non, je ne te prends pas pour un C...Mais tu devrais peut-être 
arrêter les FPS, de temps en temps, ca a l'air de te rendre agressif.
Pour le reste, comparer les jeux Mac aux jeux PC n'a aucun intêret, puisque tous  les jeux Mac ou presque ont été portés
depuis le PC. A ce sujet, je serais très curieux de découvrir quel est ce modèle économique qui, selon toi, fait que les éditeurs de jeu mac choisissent de ne porter que les jeux "nuls", à la rigueur les "bons" jeux, mais évitent en tout cas soigneusement de porter les jeux "excellents". Il faudra que tu nous explique, exemples à l'appui. 
Et puis, quels sont ces "jeux mac qui te plaisent" que tu ne trouves pas sur internet ? On peut peut-être t'aider?


----------



## Jacen (23 Septembre 2003)

Deus Ex 2, Halo, Half life 2, Doom 3, Star Wars Galaxies, Planetside, Eve-Online... 
Quand je dis que j'ai cherché des jeux macs qui me plaisent, c'est pas dans le sens "je voulais les pirater et j'ai pas pu" mais dans le sens "j'ai regardé ce qui était dispo sur mac et rien ne m'a plu" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prétendre que le mac a des jeux c'est comme prétendre que carrefour vend des ordinateurs.  
P.S : En fait je vais aussi prendre un T40p et pas un powerbook parce que je n'ai pas envie de mettre 3 000 euros dans un produit "high tech top du top du top de l'élite" qui n'est pas foutu de conserver la balance des sons "gauche droite" plus de deux jours


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2003)

Bon, je vais commander mon PowerBook 1,25 1Go ram demain.
Je l'aurais vers le 3 octobre d'après le vendeur, donc je compte dessus pour le 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je prend également une carte Airport pour l'iBook, du coup je pourrais surfer sans fils pour 99 euros.


----------



## woulf (23 Septembre 2003)

Jacen a dit:
			
		

> Deus Ex 2, Halo, Half life 2, Doom 3, Star Wars Galaxies, Planetside, Eve-Online...
> Quand je dis que j'ai cherché des jeux macs qui me plaisent, c'est pas dans le sens "je voulais les pirater et j'ai pas pu" mais dans le sens "j'ai regardé ce qui était dispo sur mac et rien ne m'a plu"
> 
> 
> ...



Sauf erreur de ma part Deus Ex 2, Halo et HL 2 sont pas encore sortis ? Mais c'est clair que la proximité de sortie est bien plus grande sur pécé que sur mac...

Pour SWG, je confirme, c'est du très très grand jeu, et je confirme aussi que ca tourne très bien sur mon toshiba portable qui n'a qu'une petite Geforce 32mos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est à mon sens incontestable que la ludothèque mac n'a strictement rien à voir avec celle qui existe sur PC. Il y a peut être beaucoup de grosses daubes sur pc mais également d'excellents jeux et ça on ne peut pas l'enlever au pécé


----------



## Ali Baba (23 Septembre 2003)

Alors, il est fragile le Ti ou pas ?


----------



## Jacen (23 Septembre 2003)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> Alors, il est fragile le Ti ou pas ?


Je dirais que sa "beauté" l'est. Maintenant le matos, même s'il est rayé ou si la peinture part, il marchera toujours.


----------

